# 10 month GSD up for adoption



## ROSS

10 month old male German SHepherd looking for a good home. 

He's up to date on all his shots, neutered, crate trained, micro-chipped and house broken. 
He loves kids and loves to have long walks and play catch. 

Unfortunately my family can no longer care for him - he's up for adoption to a GOOD home.

Food bin, bowls, leash, harnest and toys will all come with him. 

Please email me if your interested. [email protected]


----------



## LaRen616

What a shame.


----------



## Jax08

Do you have a picture of him you can upload? It helps catch a person's eye.  

Have you contacted your breeder? Do you have a contract stating they have first right of refusal?

If you have a pedigree you can post, that might help too. Is he working line? Show line? American? German?


----------



## bocron

Location is usually helpful.


----------



## PaddyD

Sorry you have to give him up.
Pictures?
Size/weight?
Location?


----------



## GSKnight

yes... it is sad they have their dog up for adoption, but it surely is better to do this than to be dumped at a truck stop like that other thread... I hope the dog finds a good home.


----------



## LaRen616

Does he have any behavioral problems?

Any bite incidents? Known dog aggression? Good with cats?


----------



## teriod

Please post location and pictures if you have them,,,very important if good with other animals

Terry:help:


----------



## ROSS

*Location and Pictures*

We are located in Hampton VA. I didn't realize that this was world wide. My apologies. 

He weights about 90-100 pounds now. He is a really good dog. We have 3 kids and he's really good around them but very protective over the smallest one. 

I haven't tried to contact the breeder but if we can't find a good home he'll stay with us, and we'll find a way to make it. 

I'll post a picture of him as soon as I can figure out how to use this thing!


----------



## ROSS

LaRen616 said:


> Does he have any behavioral problems?
> 
> Any bite incidents? Known dog aggression? Good with cats?


He has not bitten any of our kids. 

Only behavior problem that he does has is he eats his poop. Which I have taken him to the vet about and hes perfectly healthy, I'm not to sure why he does it but I've heard that GSD do it to hide their scent. Is this true?? 

As for cats he's not around cats here so I'm not to sure. He's still a little timid around other dogs.


----------



## teriod

ya hampton is a little far for me,,,if you do keep, feed him pineapple and he not eat his own poop.
are you getting stationed some place else?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Try contacting VAGSR for some help. Remo on this board (screen name) is REALLY helpful. 
Virginia German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. Main

Placing Your Own this has great info for you on screening. 
 Finding a new home for a dog involves several steps. Before you start, please take a minute to read all the information contained in the next pages.


----------



## Konotashi

If you can't find a good home for him and will keep him, why not just keep him...? If there's any way to make it work, then make it work. I know sometimes things come up where there is absolutely no way a dog can stay, but it sounds like you might be able to make it work....


----------



## The Packman

I wish you were closer to the Knoxville / Chattanooga area, I would take him. I have looking for a rescue GSD and can't seem to find one that fits the bill.

Anyhow, there is medication you can give him to stop the poopski muching. My K-9 does the same thing and my Vet told to try puting meat tenderizer in Elly Mays food before I went the med route. Now of days, I just do my best to clean up after her.


----------



## Remo

I have forwarded your information to one of our in-take officers - hopefully you will hear from her shortly.

Have you had a GSD before? Ten months old is a tough age - they are at that teenager stage and they can really be a pain in the behind. With sufficient exercise, training and socialization, the worst of it will be behind you before too long. They usually test your limits, multiple times, on a daily basis when they are going through this stage. It is a very common age for GSDs to be rehomed. They usually start to mature at about 18-24 months. 

Can you please post a photo of him? 

Also, we have a section of our web site where we do courtesy postings for dogs being rehomed by their owners - this is also an option for you. 

Good luck - anyone who has ever raised a GSD puppy knows how difficult it can be (lots of fun too, but definitely quite a chore!) The mark of an experienced GSD owner on our application is that on the area where we ask what age of dog you are looking for - the experienced reply is 2 years and up!


----------



## tanisgsd

*More info?*



ROSS said:


> He has not bitten any of our kids.
> 
> Only behavior problem that he does has is he eats his poop. Which I have taken him to the vet about and hes perfectly healthy, I'm not to sure why he does it but I've heard that GSD do it to hide their scent. Is this true??
> 
> As for cats he's not around cats here so I'm not to sure. He's still a little timid around other dogs.


That helps. What lines does he come from? American, West Ger? Show? Working? I am in VA but only beginning the search for our next shepherd. We've had 13. If you need some behavioral help, I certainly would be glad to talk. His breeder should have an interest in where he ends up if they're responsible. 

Unfortunately local rescues are quite full of young shepherds right now. If he's not neutered, start there. There's a low cost clinic in Harrisonburg and other places in VA. He's more likely to be loved for himself, if he can't be made money off of. Interested adopters should also be willing to pay for neuter prior to placement if cost is an issue for you. 

Feel free to email me for local contacts and help. Young dog and three kids can be a real handful. Cher


----------



## Remo

One of the fine ladies that handles intake for our group has sent an email to the original poster.


----------



## PaddyD

If OP decides to keep him he will have to continue to deal with poop eating. Many dogs are incurable and the only solution is to pick it up right away. Many dogs do not respond to any of the remedies or products, you just have to live with it and find ways to minimize it. My dog is a poop eater but she has gotten WAY better over the past 2 years(she's 'almost' cured).... but it's a long process. She didn't respond to any products or remedies, just time, a clean environment and an owner with a lot of patience.


----------



## kiya

PaddyD said:


> Many dogs are incurable and the only solution is to pick it up right away. Many dogs do not respond to any of the remedies or products, you just have to live with it and find ways to minimize it. My dog is a poop eater but she has gotten WAY better over the past 2 years(she's 'almost' cured).... but it's a long process. She didn't respond to any products or remedies, just time, a clean environment and* an owner with a lot of patience*.


That would be me! I have tried everything under the sun from the meat tenderizer, Dis-taste, Forbid, Pinapple and 7 years later the best thing is my poop shovel. Although it has become the "occasional" snack, its great when she just walks away from it.


----------



## ROSS

Thank you for all the help from everyone's response. This has opened our eyes more to the GSD breed. and what hes going through so any helpful tips are greatly appreciated. 

He does continue to test my husband everyday to see what he can get away with. We talked about it as a family and are going to continue to work with Enzo and get through his "Teenager" stage...


----------



## mysweetkaos

ROSS said:


> Thank you for all the help from everyone's response. This has opened our eyes more to the GSD breed. and what hes going through so any helpful tips are greatly appreciated.
> 
> He does continue to test my husband everyday to see what he can get away with. We talked about it as a family and are going to continue to work with Enzo and get through his "Teenager" stage...


If you can get through that stage...your rewards are well worth it. I can't tell you how many times the first 18 months we had our first GSD.....I wondered what I'd gotten myself into....and why!! Years later...wouldn't trade him for the world and love every minute we have left with him. I promise, it's worth it!!:wub:


----------



## msvette2u

Is the only reason you're giving him up is the poop eating??
That's such a minor issue although gross, and mama dogs eat the babies feces while they are growing up, it's a very "natural" behavior for dogs to exhibit.

Dog ownership is often like marriage. If you give up the one spouse/pet you will take on a whole new set of issues with the next one. 
Work out the ones you have in your current one 

Also there's many products on the market to help deter pets from poop eating.


----------



## mebully21

what i have seen works is to always have the dog leashed for potty, and immediately pick up the poop once the dog has gone potty. i also would go out before the dog and scan the yard for poop, pick it up, then take the dog out on leash. a dog on leash has less of a chance to eat poop.

also you can get a food supplement called Missing Link and add it to his food , most dogs who eat poop supposedly are missing nutrients. you can also change his food to something better depending on what you feed.. (if you feed beneful dog food for example step it up to a better type, like purina pro plan, canidae, merrick, taste of the wild etc..)


----------



## Freestep

mebully21 said:


> most dogs who eat poop supposedly are missing nutrients.


I'm not so sure about that, I know a lot of dogs who are on excellent diets, and they still eat their own poop! Vinca eats every kind of poop under the sun *except* dog poop, which I am glad of. I have no idea why they do it, but apparently it isn't harmful, just gross. 

Missing Link is a good product, don't know if it stops poop eating, but it does make a nice shiny coat! I used to feed it before I discovered raw feeding.


----------



## mebully21

oh i meant just dog poop... other poops are a delicacy lol like deer,rabbit, goose poop ..

missing link isnt a deterrent for poop eating, just some dogs stop when they get extra nutrients added (in respect to eating their own dog poop)


----------



## bocron

We always just use Adolph's Meat Tenderizer or crushed canned pineapple in the food to stop poop eating. Works every time.

Annette


----------



## chelle

ROSS said:


> ...He does continue to test my husband everyday to see what he can get away with...


And he will. Most any dog with a spunky personality will test. Maybe GSD's even more. (well, no maybe about it. )

I applaud you that you came here and made an attempt to rehome him with people who would most likely be those that would take him in. You didn't rush to the shelter and dump him. Thank you for that. If it gets to the point you just do not want to work with/train/ deal with the dog, I hope you'll come right back here and try again.


----------



## Rahrah

Fenrir ate her own poop until we switched her to raw.

You sound reasonable- I hope you keep and work with your dog.


----------



## The Packman

bocron said:


> We always just use Adolph's Meat Tenderizer or crushed canned pineapple in the food to stop poop eating. Works every time.
> 
> Annette


I forgot to add in my post: my Vet told me the Meat Tenderizer creates a chemical reaction in the poopski...she didn't mention pineapple tho. I wonder what that does.


----------



## Jax08

Pineapple (at least the stem part) contains a digestive enzyme. I would imagine it probably breaks down the food to the point that whatever they are looking for in it is no longer there.


----------



## ROSS

Thanks will try it out!


----------

